# Interne Suchfunktion



## medusa (15. Dezember 2004)

hallo

Ich möchte in meiner seite gerne eine interne suchfunktion in der user einen begriff eingeben können und meine ganzen seiten danach durchsucht werden (etwa 9000) 
Ich hab da in meinem Portal bereits ein suchenfeld aber wie bringe ich es dazu das zu machen wofür es da ist 
hier ein auszug aus dem quelltext


```
<div id="navBar"> 
<div id="search"> 
	<form action="http://www.myfetisch.com/Lexikon/Lexikon.htm"> 
	 <label><span class="Stil5">search</span></label> 
	 <input name="searchFor" type="text" size="10"> 
	 <input name="goButton" type="submit" value="go"> 
	</form> 
</div>
```
so wie es jetzt ist springt es einfach nur ins lexikon aber das hätte sich mit einem hyperlink auch realisieren lassen.
das was mir vorschwebt ist wenn ein begriff eingegeben wurde das automatisch dort hingesprungen wird und der suchbegriff hervor gehoben wird oder vieleicht alternativ ein fenster aufgeht mit den links und kurzen auszügen aus dem text wo das gesuchte wort enthalten ist

wäre toll wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte

mfg medusa


----------



## cham (16. Dezember 2004)

Was hast Du für eine Plattform? 

Im Endeffekt musst Du diesen String mitgeben und dann per Search & Replace in der aktuellen Seite ersetzen. z.Bsp: 

<b class="red">SearchString</b>

Das sollte schon alles sein.


----------



## Bernd1984 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

 um das Formular auszuwerten musst du z.B. eine .asp oder.php-Seite aufrufen, die mit deinem Parametern was anfangen kann. Eine HTML-Seite kann das nicht, die zeigt nur ihren Inhalt (in deinem Fall also die Lexikonseite) an.


----------

